# Lucky/rare find or not? My new betta



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I got a new betta yesterday, was not planning on it but my mom was with me at a pet store we were checking out and noticed this guy. He was on the top shelf with the more expensive bettas marked $14.99 and $25.99 but he had no price. He looked a lot more exotic than the others, so we asked how much he was. Despite asking several times, the guy insisted he was only $2.99 like the veiltails on the bottom shelf. I am wondering if there is a name for this color pattern and if he is a rare find or not? I don't really care, I pick them because I like them, but I was just curious. I look at Aquabid all the time just to see what kind of bettas exist but I haven't seen a betta this cool looking except online.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is either fancy, marble, or multi color Crowntail  he is very pretty though


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous!! I believe he would be classified as a fancy marble! Great find!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning boy! He looks almost grizzle to me.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

hes gorgeous! you def. got a good deal. he probably shouldnt have been marked with the VTs


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Thanks, people! As I said, I am new to betta keeping, but I thought if a halfmoon double tail and a delta tail were marked more expensive then the veiltails, this guy would be more expensive too. Well. . . that was my first trip to a fish store in my new town that wasn't Petco or Petsmart, so it was interesting to see what they had. I think half the fun is "hunting" for a betta that calls your name.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He is beautiful! I am so jealous! I love marbles and he is just beautiful!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

'fancy' is just a fancy term for 'marble'. xD i'd say marble CT. beautiful boy! *o* i wish i could keep CTs, but the water here is too hard, and their rays curl or melt off. :I


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fancy is a bit different from marbles (the words from Mr.V) i forgot what makes the differences but it is one or the other


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

*faints* he's like... and he was...wow.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

He's breathtaking! That's a 4 ray CT right there, gorgeous!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I feel pretty stupid but I don't even know what a "4 ray" is. 

To the person who said hard water is bad for the CT, I will definitely work on that because where I live we have very hard water also. I just got some peat granules for my filters and added driftwood to the tanks today - I hope that will make some difference.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha it's okay! I've been learning and researching all about bettas for a year and a half now, that's how I know! Okay to help you out, you see how the spiky parts of his tail split first in 2 parts and then into 4 parts? That means he is a 4 ray. Some are just single ray, where the spiky part is just straight, or double ray, where the spiky part splits just once. But yours is "rarer" haha!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

very beautiful! He is fancy marble crown tail i believe


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..so very Lucky to have found a beautiful fishy like him, He is gorgeous


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Myrainbow~ how did you get (honeycomb) pic..I just got the link..


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

He really is a gorgeous fish, congratulations on the find!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for lesson in crowntail lingo!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Gasp* Amazing fish!!!:shock2:


----------



## tAv007 (May 24, 2012)

A colourfull betta! Very nice ! Dandy


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was under the impression that fancy meant thick scales but now that I think about it... it's just any old marble.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

A lucky find IMO.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow he is gorgeous! im so jealous, there aren't many of those boys around so great find


----------

